# well pleased



## greywizard (Dec 3, 2010)

hi all.
today i had two new front tyres fitted using the new tesco tyre web site-paid for them on line and had them fitted as part of the deal at a local garage.
the tyres were 205/70 R15C commercial tyres G T maxmilers which seem to be well regarded in the trade and are quite suitable for motorcaravan use.
they have really ligthtened up my steering and seem very responsive but of course time will tell about there wear rates .
worth considering if you need new tyres.
cheers


----------



## greywizard (Dec 3, 2010)

forgot to say the tyres cost me less than £140 for the pair.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'd check the tyre pressures, most likely cause of lighter steering.
It's normal policy that good garages always rotate to ensure new tyres go to the rear. That's regardless of which are the drive wheels.


----------



## greywizard (Dec 3, 2010)

tyre pressures are the same (50psi) rear tyres are nearly new !


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Brand new tyres have more chance of premature failure in the first few hundred miles. If they last this long then they are normally OK. This is the reason garages are told to always fit new tyres on the rear. You can always take the vehicle back a month later and ask them to swop them round.

C.


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

Techno100 said:


> It's normal policy that good garages always rotate to ensure new tyres go to the rear. That's regardless of which are the drive wheels.


Really?

I've never heard that one before, do you know what the logic is behind it?

Edited to add I've just seen the reply above me, still not something I've heard before and I've had hundreds of tyres fitted at numerous tyre depots.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

I just gave that!
C.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

mikeyv said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> > It's normal policy that good garages always rotate to ensure new tyres go to the rear. That's regardless of which are the drive wheels.
> ...


I did say good garages. Many cant be arsed with the extra time labour involved at their expense.

Costco tyre centres for one will simply not fit or sell you tyres unless you agree to this. They will fit to the spare or any loose (not on the vehicle) wheel


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The reason new tyres should be fitted on the rear is because they offer better grip than old tyres.
This effectively allows for more understeer and less oversteer which is the safest option and built into virtually all motor vehicles.
Please don't get me into the theory of slip angles etc :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Techno100 said:


> mikeyv said:
> 
> 
> > Techno100 said:
> ...


Techno is right. They do this as its the aproved correct practice.
Costco will alllso get you to sign to say you will check the wheel nuts afetr approx 25 miles justin case one comes loose.

The main reason for the lighter steering as that the profile of the tyre is now not the same as the one you took off and will not have adapted to the camber geometry of the steering. For the first 100 miles or so it will feel lighter. This will get slightly heavier in time but you wont notice it as its gradual.

Good price on the tyres though.

Phill


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

EJB said:


> The reason new tyres should be fitted on the rear is because they offer better grip than old tyres.
> This effectively allows for more understeer and less oversteer which is the safest option and built into virtually all motor vehicles.
> Please don't get me into the theory of slip angles etc :wink: :lol: :lol:


that's actually what they had told me but I like Clive's alternate additional reason


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

there is the point though that a rear wheel tyre failure on a vehicle is considered more controlable than on a front wheel.on that point I have to concur through experience. :wink: 

cabby


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Can anyone link me to a report that says which make of van tyres is best for low rolling resistance and fuel consumption? A cheaper tyre can be false economy if it has higher rolling resistance.

I would be willing to pay more for a low rolling resistance tyre at replacement time, because the fuel saving provides a pay-back mechanism for the cost of the tyre. Recouping the cost of the tyre this way would mean that the new tyre eventually pays for itself. Free tyres, chaps!    


SD


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> EJB said:
> 
> 
> > The reason new tyres should be fitted on the rear is because they offer better grip than old tyres.
> ...


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

After driving through 450 miles of snow in December from the start of the M11 to Orleans on my michelin agilis campings I'm well happy and they're not winter tyres either.


----------

